# FCI Salute to Healthy Cooking



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I have been pondering the purchase of this one for a while now. However, I have yet to see it, flip thru it's pages, drool over recipes in person. None of the local bookstores have it and the same is true of the library. Have any of you seen/bought/used this one? How would you rate it? 

Thanks in advance,
Svadhisthana


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Svadhisthana,

I have this book, quite nice. I am sorry I can not tell you more at this time, I can't type anymore tonight. I'll get back to you in a day or two when I feel better.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

It's been a while. I thought you had joined Crudeau...and the Aliens!

From your post, I guess you took ill? Sorry about that.  

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

[b[Iza[/b],
I hope you feel better soon.

Svadhisthana


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The aliens didn't get me. The truth is that I wasn't feeling well, kind of over did it this week. I am better for now, just hope it will last. Thanks for your kind wishes.

This book is aim at people who would like to eat a healthier diet without sacrificing flavour. It will provide the reader with healthier alternatives for stock, vinaigrette, light pastry dough and savoury and sweet sauce. And that is just the first chapter covering the basic.

The recipe section is presented by menu and season. It makes it hard to browse a particular topic, I really don't care for that format. All menus offer three courses and the total calories and fat is stated on the header of each menu. Be careful if composing your own menu, some recipes are quite high in fat. One vegetable soup has 12g of fat, I'd hate to see the non light version of it.

The recipes used many different techniques, all are well presented, with clear and concise instructions. The results are always good, so far. I've invented even more recipes using elements gathered from this book. That, for me, is the sign of a good book. Books should inspire and stimulate the reader.

One last thing, don't rely on this book for the French names of the many dishes. The number of mistake in this book is astonishing. My first thought when I bought it was that surely a book written by four French chefs would have perfect French. Was I ever wrong….

Now if you want more opinions and maybe ones that are better voiced try this: http://www.epicurious.com/e_eating/e...k/FCI/fci.html


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Yes it is a good book. If you would like to buy it you can access discount cookbooks through my webpage:
http://www.onthemarkpcs.homestead.com

G734 French Culinary Institute Salute To Healthy Cooking 
Published: August 1998
America's foremost French chefs offer recipes that are delicious, ... 
Price: $24.00 List: $30.00
You Save: $6.00 (20%)


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm glad you feel better, Iza!

Welcome back and thanks for your input on this book.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

What pooh said!


Svadhisthana


----------

